# New look on here at AB!!!



## Canadacan

So what do you all think?.....do we still have our photos?....hey my avatar is messed up dudes!


----------



## iggyworf

1st impression is negative. Don't like all the BS adds. but maybe understand it. Less viewing area, can't get rid of the right hand panes. All things pretty much must change. sometimes not for the better. But it is still my first time on the new site. I will learn it.


----------



## hemihampton

I was used to how I did things on the old site & still trying to figure all that out, now I gotta start all over again.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Canadacan said:


> So what do you all think?.....do we still have our photos?....hey my avatar is messed up dudes!


I would like to know the same thing. Where the heck did all my photos go to?


----------



## WesternPA-collector

iggyworf said:


> 1st impression is negative. Don't like all the BS adds. but maybe understand it. Less viewing area, can't get rid of the right hand panes. All things pretty much must change. sometimes not for the better. But it is still my first time on the new site. I will learn it.


At least they finally added a like button.


----------



## Canadacan

iggyworf said:


> 1st impression is negative. Don't like all the BS adds. but maybe understand it. Less viewing area, can't get rid of the right hand panes. All things pretty much must change. sometimes not for the better. But it is still my first time on the new site. I will learn it.


Yes true it's always a learning curve, but it does not take long. So far I love the photo loader...the old one was horrible!
I get what your saying about the advertising, but this way we get to use this site free of charge.


----------



## Canadacan

WesternPA-collector said:


> At least they finally added a like button.


Yes they did!!!...it's like Facebook now!!!...lol


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Canadacan said:


> Yes they did!!!...it's like Facebook now!!!...lol


Not sure if that's a good thing!


----------



## texkev

Not at all like Facebook. We just added back the gallery. Xenforo has been around for some time and forums are moving to it to be more responsive to phones and such. Long term I think it will be better. We can enhance the ads area. There is much more we can do as this settles out. I hate change as well trust me that. I still hate the new Exce mad Word. Sorry folks but the forum needed it.


----------



## RCO

some features seem to work better than others , I tried "search " having a hard time bringing anything up despite the fact the things I searched for are for sure on the site .

I added a profile imagine of a 30's era Canadian art deco bottle , i'll likely get bored with it and change it to another bottle eventually 

still trying to figure out all the different features


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

I like the new site features, especially that we can like posts.  Also what are trophy points and how do they work?


----------



## iggyworf

Can we still private message other members? If so I havn't figured that out yet or where messages to me are at.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I like the new site features, especially that we can like posts.  Also what are trophy points and how do they work?


Seems to me they are just a way to keep users engaged and encourage them to make more posts and comments. Or show how active they are.


----------



## texkev

iggyworf said:


> Can we still private message other members? If so I havn't figured that out yet or where messages to me are at.



Yes, click on the username for example and START CONVERSATION

They call them conversations.


----------



## iggyworf

How fancy. lol Thanx texkev!


----------



## Canadacan

@texkev I noticed under the media tab the drop down has 'Your albums' but they are empty.
So I am correct to assume our photos did not transfer?


----------



## texkev

The rest of the albums coming soon folks, there were 2 systems. One was moved the larger coming next. We did NOT delete any photos and the old site is still there to work with. Give it a day or so as he adjusts the script that will move it and we finally tweak this gallery system out.


----------

